# Red from Japanese Kyoho?



## yaeyama (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi, how likely would Japanese kyoho grapes make a good red wine? Kyoho are red, quite large grapes. To my beginner, unsophisticated, untrained palette, they seem like they would make a nice one. They have that "sore throat" aftertaste, which I assume is caused by tannic acid.

You can see them here:
http://store.yahoo.co.jp/kamasho/11111-311-.html

I'd be willing to try a batch (most likely next year, as I'm already working on a peach) but the price is about $10/lb. so I would have to be pretty much guaranteed I wouldn't be pouring them. ;-)

What kind of quantities are we talking about for a 6 gallon batch?


----------



## Wine Maker (Sep 17, 2007)

I haven't heard of the type of Japanese grapes you mentioned but generally with grapes you should expect 2 1/2 - 3 gal of juice from 36 lbs.


----------

